

You rock my hello world_: Developer greeting cards - chookrl
http://blog.takipi.com/2013/05/26/you-rock-my-hello-world_-developer-greeting-cards/

======
drorweiss
hehe, liked the ascii heart

------
erans
Cool greeting cards!

